# 7 year old son not listening to his teacher



## leeanne

Damn, I went in to talk to Jayden's teacher about some jackets and she said that she thought I was coming in because Jayden had been complaining about her. She said that she's been riding him hard because he either isn't listening or has no focus.

Now, his prior teachers have never complained about this. I know his teacher is stricter this year than the rest. I told him to continue to ride him hard.

He usually had this behaviour at home and he's been pretty good for over a month so I thought he was growing up.

Anyone else had this complaint from a teacher? If so, did your child improve?


----------



## FEDup1981

No experience of it as yet Lee-Anne, but i think the teacher should carry on being as strict as they can - without being harsh, nasty etc. Its how children learn - its how they become disiplined in life etc.

No advice really - but im finding the whole school/parenting thing frustrating too! x


----------



## Mom23monkies

He is about the same age my son was when the school asked me to have him evaluated for ADHD
In my opinion, ADHD is over diagnosed
But I have met a few children who truly are
In my son's case the diagnosis and medication were a life saver
His behaviors are better controlled now because he can stop and reson out in his head that he shouldent do it because the concequences are....
And he went from a b avg to an a!
Now that he is diagnosed and we are working on managment we only have the normal kid mischief now.
And yeah he does still get disciplined


----------



## Cariad_bach

My only advice would be to ask your sons teacher for monthly progress meetings ... not just so you can keep a eye on the situation but so your son knows that your on the case and will find out if he's not pulling his weight.

Its really early days for this term and i know that the level of work expected from 7 year olds is much more than the baby classes.
Is his work suffering? is he falling behind the rest of his class? 
:hugs:


----------



## N1kki

they will have time when they dont listen,dont concentrate and talk when their not supposed too i wouldnt worry,as long as hes not unhappy at school everything should be ok.but go to the teacher tell them your concerned and maybe setting up a targets might help to keep on straight and narrow,If you think ADHD might be in the picture take him to the doctor it wont hurt.I thought my son was like this at one stage but it was just him being a kid,they eventually grow out of it and acknowledge its wrong.


----------



## leafygreenmum

I wish that my son's teacher would push him harder, she is like a wet blanket, then can't understand it when him and his friends 'behave silly' in her class!!!
I worry because he is a bit behind some of his peers, he had the same teacher last year. Thankfully he will have a different teacher next year.


----------



## leeanne

N1kki said:


> they will have time when they dont listen,dont concentrate and talk when their not supposed too i wouldnt worry,as long as hes not unhappy at school everything should be ok.but go to the teacher tell them your concerned and maybe setting up a targets might help to keep on straight and narrow,If you think ADHD might be in the picture take him to the doctor it wont hurt.I thought my son was like this at one stage but it was just him being a kid,they eventually grow out of it and acknowledge its wrong.

It's him being a normal 7 year old. :) I don't think he has ADHD at all.


----------



## leeanne

Cariad_bach said:


> My only advice would be to ask your sons teacher for monthly progress meetings ... not just so you can keep a eye on the situation but so your son knows that your on the case and will find out if he's not pulling his weight.
> 
> Its really early days for this term and i know that the level of work expected from 7 year olds is much more than the baby classes.
> Is his work suffering? is he falling behind the rest of his class?
> :hugs:

It's a small school so we know the teachers very well there and they don't have a problem meeting with you at any time.

Last year his normal teacher hurt her wrist two months before the end of the year so that class got a substitute for the remainder two months. I think she was more lenient than the normal teacher and that's where things went wrong a bit and where their normal routine suffered some.


----------



## N1kki

yeh i've noticed alot the boys in my sons year dont always listen i wouldnt worry mine has done few times all part of the learning curve for them.


----------



## 24/7

Sounds like a typical boy to me, just busy enjoying himself at school xx


----------



## babe2ooo

yeah me and oh went to my step sons parents evening and we were told he doesnt listen he talks to much in class and he is behind in class. We have tried to push him more with home work and stuff but hes still behind, my oh said its been like that in every parents evening he has been to.


----------

